# What size wheel?



## roy381 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi folks I am looking at a new set of wheels for my 67 gto. The only backspace they come in is 4". What width wheel should I get at 7" or 8"

Thanks in advance


----------



## roy381 (Apr 1, 2013)

sorry forgot to mention its a 15" wheel


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

7" would be a safer bet. For the fronts, anyway.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

I have 17x8s all the way around. 245 40 R17 on front and 275 35 R17 on back. I wish every day i would have did 7s in the front and 8s in back instead.. 8" cleared the front fine with the right backspace but at the right ( or wrong ) angle the 8s look too wide for the front. Go 7s and 8s for sure


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Bensjammin66 said:


> I have 17x8s all the way around. 245 40 R17 on front and 275 35 R17 on back. I wish every day i would have did 7s in the front and 8s in back instead.. 8" cleared the front fine with the right backspace but at the right ( or wrong ) angle the 8s look too wide for the front. Go 7s and 8s for sure


Why do you think they looks to wide for the front? I was planning on the 17" Rally IIs with 17x8 with 4.5" backspace up front and 17x9 with 5" backspace in the rear.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have 7"s all around with 235's in the front and 245's in the back.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Indecision said:


> Why do you think they looks to wide for the front? I was planning on the 17" Rally IIs with 17x8 with 4.5" backspace up front and 17x9 with 5" backspace in the rear.


Yah they just look a little wide in the front. I'll post a pic for you when I can, use your judgement some like it. If I could do it over id go 17x7s and 17x8s. When the car is driving straight at you or maybe just turned a little bit you can see my front spokes turning. They do not hang out of the fender at all though.


----------



## MrsJones68 (Apr 28, 2015)

Id be interested in seeing the photo as well. I was just about to order wheels today. I am going with the Ridler 675 Silver with the polished lip. They come in 17x7 and 17x8. I was going to go with the 17x8's all around, however now you have me curious.

Thanks


----------

